# GREAT PLANER



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Heck of a deal.
I just got one on sale for 549. 
Great little planer.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I think the key to this conversation is…...I stole it for 200 bucks. That would even make the Grinch happy. Enjoy your planer,I have one and love it.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

What about the saw


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I pick up a slightly used DW735 for $100.00….
Had to put another $250.00 into it….
For in/out feed tables & a new cutter head….
& I thought I did good!

A pristine DW735 for $200.00….
Earns you one very big….
*YOU SUCK!!!* ;^)

BTW: It is an excellent Planer, absolutely love it!!!


----------



## JHIM (Jul 17, 2013)

the saw is GREAT also..i lucked out because i was holding out for about a year on both and a older man that was getting out of the trade wanted to tell. you talk about emasculate. the whole time showing me both items he kept apologizing for the dust on them..very honest down to earth man..it was an older cabinet saw but ive never felt more sure about buying something from somebody.


----------



## rockom (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice! I love mine and for $200 I'd buy another. I use some past wax buffed out on all three table surfaces to help it along.


----------



## JHIM (Jul 17, 2013)

having a issue with ol girl..about 3 inches in each side of whatever I run through it it leaves a ridge,groove etc. not quite sure why my out feed tables are low enough so I know its not raising up into the blades so not quite sure..any ideas? thanks


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like snipe.
Raise your tables slightly at the far ends. Raise them enough to fit a dime under a straightedge (lay straightedge on planer bed and tables). 
This will prevent snipe on all but the longest boards.
For boards 6' in length or longer, use outfeed rollers.


----------



## JHIM (Jul 17, 2013)

i dont believe the factory out feed are adjustable but will check it out


----------



## 2x4x10 (Sep 4, 2013)

Do the out feed tables come with it? With the original or are they an extra


----------

